# PAST test



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 28, 2007)

http://www.af.mil/news/airman/0200/pjsb1.htm

Think you’ve got what it takes to be a pararescueman? Find out by seeing if you can pass the PAST, that is, the Physical Abilities and Stamina Test. It’s sort of a special ops SAT for the pararescue pipeline. It’s the bare minimum physical requirements for acceptance into the program and to advance through all of its phases. Proctors administer the test in the order listed, and it must be completed within three hours. You get three minutes of rest between each of the calisthenics. 

Swim 25 meters underwater on one breath.
Swim 1,000 meters sidestroke or freestyle in 26 minutes or under.
Run 1.5 miles in under 10 minutes and 30 seconds.
Pull off eight chin-ups in a minute or less
Do 50 sit-ups in 2 minutes or less
Pound out 50 push-ups in 2 minutes or less
Complete 50 flutter kicks in 2 minutes or less
If you’re interested in taking the plunge into the pararescue career field, call the special tactics and rescue recruiting team at Randolph Air Force Base, Texas, at (210) 652-3170 or DSN 487-3170


----------



## Frisco (Jun 23, 2008)

*PAST UPDATE.*

I know this is correct as I took mine Friday

Another note, If you stop at ANY time during ANY section of the test, it is considered aNO GO and a fail. Be sure to train above these standards, and practice the test in it's entirety.  Just because you can do 45 push-ups non-stop in two minutes when your working out at home does NOT mean you can after running a mile and a half and swimming 500 meter...  This test is NO JOKE, and turned out to be a BIG gut check for me..  

THE PARARESCUE AND COMBAT CONTROL PAST TEST
UPDATED 1 JUN 07:

COMBAT CONTROL (CCT) / PARARESCUE (PJ) Physical Ability Stamina Test (PAST) CRITERIA

A11.1. This test must be conducted in a 3-hour time frame and in the order listed below. Record PAST results on unit letterhead or attached "Evaluation Worksheet". Members are encouraged to complete the test in its entirety to determine weak/strong points in his physical condition. Test administrators should sign and have commanders endorse test results with a copy provided to the member. This test is comprised of seven events, the member must pass every event. Failure of any event will result in the overall failure of the PAST.

NOTE: The PAST requirements are designed to test for a minimum fitness level for entry into the CCT/PJ training pipeline. CCT/PJ candidates should continue to train throughout their cross-training application and the recruiting process, to exceed these minimums in order to enhance their chances of success.

A11.1.1. 2 x 20 Meter Underwater Swim: The 2 x 20 meter underwater swim should be demonstrated first either through actual demonstration or by use of the training video if available to the administrator. Provide the member 3-minutes of rest between underwaters. If members surface or break the water surface during any portion of the swim, the test will be stopped and considered a failure. Swimsuits and swim goggles/scuba mask are the only equipment items allowed. After completion of the underwater allow a 10 minute rest before next event.

A11.1.2. 500 Meter Surface Swim (max. time limit 14 minutes): This swim is conducted using the freestyle, breaststroke or sidestroke. There is no maximum time limit. The swim is continuous (non-stop). If a member stops any time during the swim, the test will be stopped and considered a failure for the entire PAST. Swimsuit and goggles/scuba mask are the only equipment items allowed. After completion of the swim, allow a 30-minute rest prior to the next event.

A11.1.3. 1.5 Mile Run (max time limit 10 minutes 45 seconds): Physical training (PT) clothes and good running shoes are the only required items. The run must be continuous (non-stop). If a member stops anytime during this run, the test will be stopped and considered a failure. Members will be given a 10-minute break prior to the next event. Test should be conducted on a measured running track.

A11.1.4. Calisthenics: Four calisthenics exercises are evaluated, each with specific time parameters and specific exercise form mechanics. All members will exercise to either muscle failure or time completion, whichever occurs first. The intent is to have members do as many "good form" repetitions in the time allotted or when muscle failure is reached. Allow a 3-minute rest between each calisthenics exercise.

NOTE: Exercise form is strictly enforced during the PAST and in the training pipeline. Those repetitions done without proper form will not be counted and be to the members disadvantage.

A11.1.5. Chin-ups/Pull-ups (6-repitition minimum in 1 minute): Chin-ups/Pull-ups are a two-count exercise. Starting position is hanging from a bar, palms facing toward or away from the candidate with no bend in elbows. Hand spread is approximately shoulder width apart. Count one; pull the body up until the Adam's apple clears the top of the bar. Count two; return to starting position. Legs are allowed to bend, but must not be kicked or manipulated to aid upward movement. If the candidate falls off, stops, or releases the bar, the exercise is terminated.

A11.1.6. Sit-ups (45-repitition minimum in 2 minutes): Sit-ups are a two-count exercise. Starting position is back flat on the surface, fingers interlocked behind the head, head off the surface, and knees bent at approximately a 90-degree angle. Another individual may hold the individual's feet during the exercise. Count one; sit up so that the shoulders are directly above the hip/pelvis area or 90 degrees to surface. Count two; return to the starting position. The exercise is continuous. If the member stops, the exercise is terminated. If the member's buttocks rise from the surface or his fingers are not interlocked behind his head during the repetition, the repetition is not counted.

A11.1.7. Push-ups (45-repitition minimum in 2 minutes): Push-ups are a two-count exercise. Starting position is hands, shoulder width apart, with arms straight and directly below the chest on the surface; the legs are extended, back and legs remain straight. Count one; lower the chest until the elbows are bent at a 90-degree or lower angle. Count two; return to the starting position. The only authorized rest position is the starting position. If the knees touch the ground the exercise is terminated. The member will not raise his buttocks in the air, sag his middle to the surface, or raise any hand or foot from their starting position. If a hand or foot is raised, the exercise is terminated.

A11.1.8. Flutter-kicks (45-repitition minimum in 2 minutes): Flutter-kicks are a four-count exercise. Starting position is laying flat on back with the feet and head approximately 6 inches off the surface. Hands are under the buttocks with fists clenched to support the lower back. Count one; raise the left leg off the surface to approximately a 45-degree angle, keeping the right leg stationary. Count two; raise the right leg off the surface to approximately a 45-degree angle, moving the left leg to the starting position. Counts three and four are repeats of the same movements. Legs must be straight, with toes pointing away from the body. If the member rests his legs on the surface or stops the exercise movement to rest, the exercise is terminated.

A11.1.9. Additional PAST event for Air Traffic Control graduates applying for CCT: One three-mile rucksack march while carrying a 50-pound load, wearing issue military boots, in no more than 45 minutes (45:00). Wear a military standard issue ALCE rucksack weighted with an internal 50-pound load. Boots must be military style leather. Do not wear running shoes or other commercial style boots. March will be conducted on a hard surface or track. Terrain should be relatively flat with no extreme elevation changes. This exercise is evaluated as a prerequisite to entering the Combat Control Apprentice course. This event may be conducted on a separate day from the other PAST requirements. 

http://www.specialtactics.com/past.shtml


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 23, 2008)

C/Maj. Francisco said:


> I know this is correct as I took mine Friday



;)  How did you do?


----------



## Frisco (Jun 23, 2008)

No problem on the underwaters, 10:30 for the 500, failed the run.. I'll get another shot in July.  The other guys I was taking it with didn't even last that long. Turned out to be a REAL gut check for me. . and I'm actually glad I didn't pass it this time.



But to all you future PJ/CCT/PAST test takers heed my warning... 

 Running till you fall on your face shows alot of heart, but it doesn't mean SHIT to the guy you couldn't save because you didn't train hard enough..  That's all the motivation you could ever ask for.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 23, 2008)

It gives you a goal and a realistic understanding of what is required.  Good luck with your training and your next test in July.


----------



## Frisco (Jun 23, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> It gives you a goal and a realistic understanding of what is required.  Good luck with your training and your next test in July.



1000X!!  It's a HELL of alot harder than I thought it would be.:doh:  That test is No joke and it's just the MINIMUM to qualify to train:confused:, it both humbled me, as well as motivated me.  
 Thanks, It feels good to know you have people on your side


----------



## 0699 (Jun 23, 2008)

C/Maj. Francisco said:


> 1000X!!  It's a HELL of alot harder than I thought it would be.:doh:  That test is No joke and it's just the MINIMUM to qualify to train:confused:, it both humbled me, as well as motivated me.
> Thanks, It feels good to know you have people on your side



You know we are (even when we're quiet) cheering for you.  Keep it up and don't quit.

The life you save one day may be mine.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jun 23, 2008)

Hang in there.  If it were easy, anyone could do it.  I know a damned good nurse who failed her boards the first time.  Went back and aced it time #2.  Train tough and we'll be pulling for you come July.


----------



## AWP (Jun 23, 2008)

JustAnotherJ is the resident expert here but I want to say his recommendation is that you need to crush the PAST to be competitive at Indoc. I believe he is busy, but he may see this and chime in.


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Jun 23, 2008)

speak of the devil!  FF is right my friend.  However, i do commend you for picking yourself up after a failure.  That is what will get you through. Like I posted a long time ago, you want to train to very high standards. <7min/mile runs, 85 push ups in 2 min, 100 sit in 2 min, etc...  Granted indoc will build you up a little bit...but it helps to go in with good physical ability, which gives you only the mental game to worry about.

Well done bro.


----------



## Frisco (Jun 24, 2008)

JustAnotherJ said:


> ....... However, i do commend you for picking yourself up after a failure.  That is what will get you through. ......



That was one thing that really floored me, there was a guy there who was trying out for CCT, and failed the underwater swim because he had been practicing wrong. He was offered another shot, and I tried to give him advice because I had already done mine, but the first thing that came out of his mouth was "does TACP have to do the swim" He wasn't even interested in CCT any more.. he ran into one little bump in the road and quit that fast. . . 

And thank you everybody for the support!!


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 24, 2008)

C/Maj. Francisco said:


> And thank you everybody for the support!!



I always viewed 'recycles' as being twice as well trained as the guys who only had to do whatever the training was 'once'.

The word 'Recycle' carries the undertone negative connotation for everyone, so why then, does everyone ask the recycle 'What's next, *BRO*'?

You're a better man for trying again than those who quit and don't. 

Good luck on the 2nd try!!

;)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 24, 2008)

I recycled Ranger School twice, have fun with it.  You're getting paid for this shit.


----------



## Adam... the Warrior. (Nov 25, 2015)

Interesting.... And helpful. I wish you all the best.

  AG...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 25, 2015)

Adam... the Warrior. said:


> Interesting.... And helpful. I wish you all the best.
> 
> AG...



I'm not trying to be a smart assed snark, but; I have to wonder of the above information or standards have changed much in the past seven years?


----------



## Furthur (Nov 26, 2015)

did they tone down the standards? last I spoke with a recruiter the PAST for PJ qualification is:

2x 25m underwaters
500m surface in < 10:07
1.5miles < 9:47
10 pullups
54 situps
52 pushups

with no mention of flutter kicks.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 26, 2015)

Furthur said:


> did they tone down the standards? last I spoke with a recruiter the PAST for PJ qualification is:
> 
> 2x 25m underwaters
> 500m surface in < 10:07
> ...



Attention to detail, boys....  this thread is 7 years old...  there is more current information on the board....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 26, 2015)

.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 26, 2015)

Best of success to you.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 27, 2015)

Furthur said:


> did they tone down the standards? last I spoke with a recruiter the PAST for PJ qualification is:
> 
> 2x 25m underwaters
> 500m surface in < 10:07
> ...


Sigh. Yeah man, the standards are different. That's what happens when .7 of a decade passes.


----------



## AWP (Nov 28, 2015)

amlove21 said:


> .7 of a decade



And people say you'll never use algebra in the real world.


----------

